# Weeding Table



## dhuff125 (Sep 10, 2008)

Just curious what others are using as a weeding table. Interested in lighting suggestions and how yours are set up.

Dhuff


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

For a smaller weeding table, I use a standard rectangle folding table that has a cutting mat on it. It also has a clamp on lighted 6" magnifying glass for the smaller details. It can swing, rotate, and reach with the boom arms it has. For weeding tools, I like to use a sharp tweezers at times but more often use a tool similar to a dental pick. I also keep a lint roller near by. Those tiny weeded bits come right off the pick with a tap on the lint roller. My larger table is 5' x 8' and it also has a cutting mat on it. Just over head lights on that, but it is where I do the transfer paper part of the job.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Similar with a cutting mat and goose neck desk lamp but I reuse the waste sticky backing from previous weeding sessions instead of a lint roller.


----------



## kheebl (Nov 26, 2014)

I just use a plastic table folding table from sams club 8ft long I think. They are cheap to replace when needed. I have been using the same one for years though with no problems. I cut with a razor right on the table. I only have a 24" cutter so the table works good but if I had a wider cutter I would need a wider table. For weeding tools I just use the tool that looks like a dental pick. Got mine from fellers.


----------



## historygear (Nov 16, 2013)

I bought a barbecue led lamp with a flexie stand - allows me to lower and move whenever the weed cut is not as visibl. Use a regular large cutting matt and piece of packing tape to remove bits


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

You can buy a super sharp set of picks for weeding at Harbor Freight cheap!


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

This is the one I "made":

2x4basics 90164 Workbench and Shelving Storage System - - Amazon.com

The picture of the construction guy leaning on the table looks most like the one I have.

It is very easy to put together, and you can make it any size that you want. The shelf links aren't necessary, but were cheaper than buying the table legs by themselves. I opted for a 4'x6' table, and just cut down a 4x8 sheet of OSB and a few 2x4's, and bought a 4x6 Rhino cutting mat. I'm about 6' and I think the height is perfect.

A buddy of mine who has been in the sign business for years loved it so much he ordered a set the same day I showed it to him. I didn't put the lower shelves in. Instead I store totes of blank shirts under there, and am considering getting some black pipe from home depot and using that space to store certain vinyl colors that I don't use very often by running the pipe across the lower cross members, because my 40 roll vinyl rack is completely full.

Only complaint with the kit is that the screws that come with it are pretty cheap. I twisted heads off of 2 or 3 with my impact driver before tossing them and using good quality deck screws of the same size.

Just an idea...


----------

